# Don't forget to try a new spot.....be the first to post the news!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fishing is more fun when you take a chance and go someplace new. Why do you think that no one is catching at Beachwood? Because EVERYONE goes there and the fish cannot sustain even the amount of catch and release, there! 

I can't believe that fish don't bite in other places......I wonder if they had a board meeting and decided to only be an easy target to fishermen in obvious places? 

Not meaning to be the guy who thinks that he is above the fray, by any means......just think it is actually more fun to broaden the horizons a bit. :fishing:










And now.....a word from James T Kirk......










Now, try someplace new and maybe you'll discover something cool that you have never seen before.....










Catch and release!!!!!!!!! Save some for the next guy!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Pete that looks like Snagsville sir! I get your point though. Try new spots, better yet, grab a map and drive, find new access points to water. I'm game.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

twcrawford said:


> Pete that looks like Snagsville sir! I get your point though. Try new spots, better yet, grab a map and drive, find new access points to water. I'm game.


Ha ha ! That's the spirit, bro! That's how I found the catfish spot!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Another one I found by accident was the James river fishing pier, VA.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Theres hundreds of places to fish in maryland that are just as good or better then Beachwood, the problem is, they may end up like Beachwood or Sandy pt.
My advice is to search for spots close to where you live, when you find good spots keep quiet, if not for yourself, out of respect for others they may enjoy fishing there with solitude


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

zam said:


> Theres hundreds of places to fish in maryland that are just as good or better then Beachwood, the problem is, they may end up like Beachwood or Sandy pt.
> My advice is to search for spots close to where you live, when you find good spots keep quiet, if not for yourself, out of respect for others they may enjoy fishing there with solitude



True about keeping quiet.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

zam said:


> Theres hundreds of places to fish in maryland that are just as good or better then Beachwood, the problem is, they may end up like Beachwood or Sandy pt.
> My advice is to search for spots close to where you live, when you find good spots keep quiet, if not for yourself, out of respect for others they may enjoy fishing there with solitude


^^^^ This.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

fresh bunker said:


> True about keeping quiet.



PM's work. So does picking up the snacks, beverages, brews or something along those lines. I'd do that for anyone willing to teach me how to be a decent bass fisherman!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

zam said:


> Theres hundreds of places to fish in maryland that are just as good or better then Beachwood, the problem is, they may end up like Beachwood or Sandy pt.
> My advice is to search for spots close to where you live, when you find good spots keep quiet, if not for yourself, out of respect for others they may enjoy fishing there with solitude


The problem isn't other PSers, it's *lurkers *who don't give back to our community with info, reports.... If you're a decent enough caster who doesn't tangle lines, people will tell you good fishing spots all you have to do is be friendly and not a jackass.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally don't mind sharing fishing spots or giving reports what/where I caught fish. Isn't it that the reason why we all came to this forum and keeping it alive? Then, again it is just IMO. But the problem that I see is because there are very few public access for fisherman, we all end up in the same spot if we don't have a boat . Like Stinky_Pete have mentioned try new fishing spot because you will never know what you might discover. Last November, I tried out IRI for the first time. It turnout pretty good so I think I will go there more often this season. However, my primary spot is still SPSP since I have caught decent Croaker from there and I have bought the state park pass already. Good luck all with the new coming fishing season . Tight lines!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well I'm going to try a new yellow perch spot at Loch Raven tomorrow morning. My old fishing pal called this morning at said he knows a cove at Loch Raven that's hot for big yellow perch. Said he found it earlier in the week while crappie fishing. So I went to Clydes this afternoon and bought 2 pts of small minnies and 2 pts of bull minnies. They're now swimming in my laundry tub with a live bait aerator in it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

My bud was right on about the big yellow perch at Loch Raven. We fished a cove just above the Dulaney Valley Road bridge yesterday morning. At first we were just getting small crappie until we set our slip bobbers to just off the bottom in about 20' of water. That's were we found a good school of big YP. Using tandem rigged minnows we caught probably 30 neds with 19 being keepers. The trick was keeping the minnows about 12" off the bottom. I'm now sold on the value of slip bobbers - they put the bait exactly where it's needed. I think we're going back next Tuesday. Here's our stringer of keepers. Sorry for the pic quality but it was taked with a cell phone.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Went 4 snakehead at dogue creek in va - noda. Lots of fun, though......except cutting my hand on a screw that some yahoo drilled into a tree.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul there. Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Now that I have my VA fresh, I'm going to hit duck pond next week.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

With the ever increasing price of gas I'll be sticking closer to home and fish Liberty, Loch Raven, Lake Roland, the upper Patapsco River and the upper bay area around Middle River & Pooles Island this season. These are always productive spots for me and never a skunk.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

True dat Catman


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

catman said:


> With the ever increasing price of gas I'll be sticking closer to home and fish Liberty, Loch Raven, Lake Roland, the upper Patapsco River and the upper bay area around Middle River & Pooles Island this season. These are always productive spots for me and never a skunk.


Great YP catch Catman! Hats off to you sir!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Jackpot catman! What did you guys do hit them in the head with those minnies ! Nice catch guys!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The nice thing about fishing a reservoir for pan fish is the they tend to travel in tight schools - not all spread out. We set our slip bobbers at various depths until we found the sweet spot. This time the YP were tight to the bottom with a school of small crappie on top. That's the main adventage to using a slip bobber.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

catman said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. The nice thing about fishing a reservoir for pan fish is the they tend to travel in tight schools - not all spread out. We set our slip bobbers at various depths until we found the sweet spot. This time the YP were tight to the bottom with a school of small crappie on top. That's the main adventage to using a slip bobber.


and a fish finder and a boat and a.....


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice stringer of Neds Catman, they look clean and healthy.


----------



## aip84 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, new to the board but wanted to post and maybe get some advice on new spots. After becoming too fed up with no luck/snags/shady folks at Ft. Armistead, I decided to look elsewhere for a good spot near the city. Friday afternoon I headed to Ft Howard for a few hours, quiet park with a small pier. Got 1 small cat and 1 white perch with nightcrawlers on a double rig, more luck than I've had from a dozen trips last year to Ft Armistead. I'll definitely be back that way before long. There are some other spots I've been meaning to check out, Stony Creek, Ft Smallwood, etc. Any recommendations around the Patapsco/Back/Middle River areas?

Also, would anyone mind sharing a decent shore spot on Loch Raven? I've hiked around the coast line a bit, mainly on the Loch Raven Drive side, but can't find anything that appears to be of any real depth right near the shoreline. My trips there have been filled with unproductivity and lost lures. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

A friend and I fished Dundee Creek fishing area at the end of Ebeneezer Rd yesterday.
We caught many small yellow perch and a few catfish. We were using minnows, grass
shrimp and night crawlers. No keeper yp, but a good time enjoying the early spring.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

aip84 said:


> ........Also, would anyone mind sharing a decent shore spot on Loch Raven? I've hiked around the coast line a bit, mainly on the Loch Raven Drive side, but can't find anything that appears to be of any real depth right near the shoreline. My trips there have been filled with unproductivity and lost lures. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


First of all welcome to the forum, bunch of really great folks here. The area around Dulaney Valley Bridge at Loch Raven has some pretty good shore line fishing. You can also fish from the bridge for crappie. Good luck.


----------

